# Popsicle stick chasis, car, PICs



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

*Popsicle stick chassis, car, PICs*

Time to go . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OH MAN!!!  That's Awesome!!!! 

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Cool beans! 
And nice ride....
Any construction shots?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

jas, what excellent craftsmanship! You've been giving us some insight into a segment of the hobby that's been somewhat forgotten about in the wee scale. The scratchbuilding side of HO racing has all but disappeared. It's been replaced with hyper magnets, $40 arms, and $12 silisponge tires. The racing is still as fun as ever but HO scratchbuilders must be begging for quarters on street corners. You put the build back in car building.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

Time to go . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That helps!
Thanks for the shots...


----------

